# No Friends Who Cube



## collinbxyz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey, 
I am at a very young age to be cubing, (11 actually) and I am very bored that nobody cares about this but me. I know one person that might want to learn, since his older brother is the person who made me start. Though I am not sure since he is sorta a show off. He knows like one algorithm (R' D' R D) but I don't know. I would rather have someone else. I am not a fast cuber, just learning F2L, with my PB of 37.93, and I have some nice cubes, but I just someone to care about it! IDK, any suggestions???


----------



## xdaragon (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey well I'm pretty obsessed with cubing we should chat sometime if your interested.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 7, 2010)

Bring cube to school, show off, while you have peoples attention, tell them that it is easy to learn and the instructions come free if you buy a cube. Or if you want to teach them, tell them that you can teach them if they want. Tell them the benefits of cubing, such as attention, something to do, competition, organization, collecting, make yourself look like a genius, etc. Once you have a few people into it, see if they're planning on spreading it, and you might get even more.

EDIT: Don't worry about your age, as it is best to learn things at a young age. I started cubing when I was 12 or 13.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 7, 2010)

xdaragon said:


> Hey well I'm pretty obsessed with cubing we should chat sometime if your interested. */pedofile*


Fixed.

OT
When I started out, I just raced with people on tinychat, but then I found people who live pretty close to me, and we have meet-ups and stuff. Are you sure no one's in your area?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

It depends. Where-ish do you live? odds are that there's someone near you.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, bring your cube to school, show some of your friends, and people will probably come up to you, and people who already know how to cube will come up to you as well


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 7, 2010)

I have two friends who can cube. 1 averages 1:10 the other upper 50's which doesn't help me since I get it in 20 sec. I'm in the process of teaching 1 of them Fridrich and it is a pain. It can sometimes get really boring when you are the only one around who is interested. Start bringing your cube to school and maybe talk a teacher into staying after school for some sort of a Rubik's Cube club. That could be fun.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

M whole school quits cubing, wut should I do? Nobody is interested anymore...


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 7, 2010)

If your school was ever into cubing i'd be surprised, bring your cube(s) to school too. Oh and a way to get people interested is to bring weird cubes like square-1s and megaminxes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 7, 2010)

DON'T GET YOUR SCHOOL INTO CUBING! You'll look like a nerd and you'll have a lot of trouble getting your rep back (happened to me in 7th grade). I stopped cubing in school at the end of 7th grade, but some people still say stuff about cubes and "my toys" to me. You can get a close friend (best friend) into cubing, but just don't let other see it.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 7, 2010)

Who gives a care if you look like a nerd, you are a nerd, and if you want to get cubing friends their gunna be what you call "nerds".


----------



## Joker (Oct 7, 2010)

If you have good friends, then they will like it, and won't call you a nerd.
If they seriously think you have no life, those people are [insert mean word here].


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2010)

I completely agree with Joker and y3k9. Don't not do a hobby you enjoy in public just because you fear your reputation. Hiding who you are only makes you weak. If you want cubing friends, try to get a close friend or two into it, you'll be able to race. It shouldn't be too hard to show off at school a bit (under a minute is really fast to the public eye, I realize you know that sub10 is what is considered great now, but they don't know that ) and find people who want to learn.

If you can't find people in real life (only one of my close friends actually enjoyed cubing as much as I do, and he's the one that taught me, haha. He's also not here in the states anymore due to the US Army deploying him. When he gets home I hope to convince him to get into it again, he'd be sub20 in no time if he learned F2L instead of keyhole ), then find some friends here. There are weekly competitions, cubemania.org has competitions, and the IRC channel usually has people in it you can chat to.

If you just want somebody to race: Join the race to sub30/sub20/sub15 threads (obviously join race to sub30 now until you hit that mark, then graduate to sub20 etc). You can also just make a post or bring it up in the IRC channel. Make sure to find someone close to your average though, as racing a sub13 guy would just make you both uninterested pretty quick (unless he had to 3 solves for each of your solves, etc).

Stachu: I knew you were going to post that link!


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 7, 2010)

In my school, after I learned how to solve it, I taught about 10 people in the following week. That was probably because we were all kind of trying to figure it out before I went online to learn a method. Everyone was more or less enthusiastic about it.

When you just go ahead and solve the cube in sub 1 minute in front of people, you won't encourage them much since there isn't much room for competition. It's like if Federer was your classmate and he shows you how he plays tennis, would you actually take the time to get to his level? Probably not. It was because everyone was at the same level initially that made my friends want to learn it.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 7, 2010)

Personally I'd rather my friends remain in the dark and be impressed by my shitter 19 second solves, than take up cubing and one day become better than me.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 7, 2010)

You're made out to be a nerd, because of they way you act and are viewed in school. Cubing alone cannot do that.

I cube, and my friends know it. So do others in school who see me cubing. I am not a nerd, and don't have any "nerdy" qualities. I have never had anyone start thinking I was a nerd, or label me as a nerd, when I'm seen solving. Actually, when people saw me solve a cube in school, they were surprised someone like me would know how to solve it, and not some Mathlete. Yes, cubing might seem like a nerdy thing, but it's not the cube that makes you. If you are already stereotyped to be a nerd, and then you start cubing, then maybe your image of being a nerd will be amplified, since it's something they already thought of you, beforehand. 

Besides, people who are scared of being stereotyped as a nerd, are already insecure nerds to begin with.


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll take the "no friends" part.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 7, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Who gives a care if you look like a nerd, you are a nerd, and if you want to get cubing friends their gunna be what you call "nerds".


 Thanks....


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 7, 2010)

Joker said:


> If you have good friends, then they will like it, and won't call you a nerd.
> If they seriously think you have no life, those people are [insert mean word here].


 That's a new one.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you happen to be...oh yes, you are the youngest and least experienced in life here.
Take notes from people of a similar nature that have actually lived through stuff.

You won't care about your little 'friends' in a few years, assuming you don't become like them, which essentially sounds like a bunch of buttheads.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary) I am thinking about getting someone online to chat to. Maybe doing the online competitions too.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 7, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school.


 
Why do I think this translates to: I'm in a group that looks down on others, and I don't want them to look down on me.


----------



## Owen (Oct 7, 2010)

There are no cubers in my area, except the Cornell cubers, and they're hiding.


----------



## Dene (Oct 7, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary) I am thinking about getting someone online to chat to. Maybe doing the online competitions too.


 
LOLOLOLOLOL YOUR ENTIRE LIFE RELIES ENTIRELY ON YOUR POPULARITY IN MIDDLE SCHOOL.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 7, 2010)

Middle school is the most irrelevant part of a person's life. Not talking about education, but what does or does not happen to you during those years.. who cares.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 7, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary) I am thinking about getting someone online to chat to. Maybe doing the online competitions too.


 
Lol. Here in the UK I started cubing when like 5 months ago (I just turned 14) and to be honest I was more on the popular side but it didn't really affect me in any way. But when I did it I was more interested in beating my times and such, rather than losing my popularity. It's something you like to do, and if people don't like you for something you enjoy doing, then screw them. P.S I get called a freak in a jokey manner every now and then, but I'm still pretty much just viewed as how I was viewed before I started cubing. - Just don't talk to your friends about lube otherwise they'll just take the **** haha.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't worry, I am on the "popular side" of school, in fact, I'm considered some of the top of the school, and almost everybody knows that I cube, in fact, some of them know I own a store. If they make fun of you for it, then maybe they aren't really your friends.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary)


 
If people decide you're a nerd or a geek because you cube, and ditch you because of it, they're just dicks. Your real friends will still be your friends, no matter what you do. I didn't tell people I cubed until this year, and all my friends are still my friends.


----------



## will6680 (Oct 7, 2010)

Bring it to school. Do RUR'U' x6 and make people like faint. I did and now there are like 7 kids in my grade who have started up cubing.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 7, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Bring it to school. Do RUR'U' x6 and make people like faint. I did and now there are like 7 kids in my grade who have started up cubing.


 
I swear you said you were finished with this site and ragequit?


----------



## will6680 (Oct 7, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I swear you said you were finished with this site and ragequit?


 
lol i didnt its just some people here are dicks.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2010)

will6680 said:


> lol i didnt its just some people here are dicks.


 
Some people here refuse to use the search function.


----------



## MEn (Oct 7, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary) I am thinking about getting someone online to chat to. Maybe doing the online competitions too.


 
You're kidding me...


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some people here refuse to use the search function.


 


will6680 said:


> lol i didnt its just some people here are dicks.



that is all.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> that is all.


 
I'm not being a dick. I'm just tired of him making threads that have been made time and time again. Do you disagree?


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm not being a dick. I'm just tired of him making threads that have been made time and time again. Do you disagree?


 
I agree only partially; sure, we're all tired of reading the same threads over and over again, but no need for any sarcasm or irony in posts - just something like "Could you please use the search function next time? Thanks " would be fine.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 8, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> I agree only partially; sure, we're all tired of reading the same threads over and over again, but no need for any sarcasm or irony in posts - just something like "Could you please use the search function next time? Thanks " would be fine.


 
I have found from personal experience that when people are harsh or generally mean, the message is understood to the fullest and the person never does it again, or makes an effort to avoid doing it. Of course, this is no excuse for being rude, and I apologize to Will for my behavior.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 8, 2010)

Alright, I bring it to school, but I don't think I will be cubing when ever I have time between classes. Now I do it mostly on the bus, and it's fine. Plus I really want this one kid to start cubing. He said he has a cube, and has done 2 sides. IDK how you even get 'just' two sides. But he's smart and seems like he could get good. So thanks. Plus, does anyone have an idea for a good hybrid???


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 8, 2010)

dayan guhong with A core, lubed first with Shine-up floor polish, following up with D39. Works like a fool.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Some people here refuse to use the search function.


 
That's a good one, but stop it, haha. Give the kid a break.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 8, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> I am not even kidding here, but I am more on the "popular" side, and I don't want to ruin that for middle school. (yes I am still in elementary) I am thinking about getting someone online to chat to. Maybe doing the online competitions too.


 
LOLOLOL. Popularity in middle school matters so much.

Seriously. Just bring the thing to school. Just solve it once by your locker and you'll get some watchers. There's another cuber at my school and we race (he averages 2 mins, I average 25 seconds, but it's still quite fun). If people hate you, then they weren't really your friend and you were never really popular.

If you're so worried about your popularity going away because of a rubik's cube then you probably should have a piece of humble pie and re-examine what you're doing with yourself.


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 8, 2010)

You guys are stupid, first of all nobody gives a (bad word) about you in middle school, if you can solve really quick they'll be impressed and be all like "ZOMG" not like "This stupid nerd".


----------



## Novriil (Oct 8, 2010)

also DON'T MAKE A COMPETITON IN YOUR SCHOOL! 

I hate it that some teachers are like: Psshhhttt, NERD. Do something else 
and then the other teachers are like: OMG IT'S SOOOOO COOOOL <3


And especially important teachers can't be like the 2nd teachers. Then they push you to make a cubing workshop even when nobodys interested. The guys who are cubers I already communicate with and I don't wan't to push it on anybody. Somewhy one teacher thinks that everybody in the school should be cubing.

I understand, that they are happy because I make their school pround and bla-bla-bla but they should calm down..


----------



## celli (Oct 8, 2010)

I brought my cube to school last year. When I had some time left in math class, I just started cubing. Nobody saw me solving it, but when they noticed I wasn't just turning it, but actually solving it, they started to call me a nerd, my friends didn't, but they said I should stop cubing in school because otherwise I would be seen as a nerd. Later on, they didn't care anymore. But suddenly, they started to call me a nerd again. And I decided not to bring my cube to school anymore. I think everybody totally forgot now. Anyway: DO NOT BRING YOUR CUBE TO SCHOOL. Only one friend liked it. (BTW, she can solve the first two layers now!!!) And my math teacher liked it, but he doesn't count.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 8, 2010)

Ya, some of my friends laugh at me and call me addicted. example: on the second day of school, I was sick, so I must have done cubing for hours in front of the TV. My mom also yells at me when I do it in the car. So most people are annoyed, though they were impressed at first. So I will keep doing it on the bus or something, but IDK. Anyway, does anybody else have hybrid ideas?? I want to find a great combination, then get cubesmith stickers, and some lubix lube to make the cube a beast.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

I cube during school...but not during class. I mean, as long as it's an established fact that you are not a nerd (athletic, etc) then I don't see a really why they call you that. my friend cubes as well, and nobody calls him a nerd because he's top 3 in our freshmen class for Cross Country...


----------



## abctoshiro (Oct 17, 2010)

I became quite popular in our school because of cubing. I am among the top cubers in school, (probably 3rd best) and I am the only one who doesn't use LBL (I use Roux). I used to bring a Super Square One at school and that thing took days to solve (intuitively because no one at our batch can solve a square one). I average 23, the best averages 19. I know I'm near, so yeah. I am the best OH solver in school, averaging from 45 to 55. I rarely reach 1-min. I know 45-55's slow but I just started out OH just a month ago.
We also got the first year into cubing. (we are already third year high school)

And yeah, there are like 30++ people in the school who speedcube. So yeah, speedcubin.

(And for TK 421's post, I appreciate your complaint but next time don't flood two lines with facepalm, alright? Thanks and peace out bro.)


----------



## MEn (Oct 17, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Ya, some of my friends laugh at me and call me addicted. example: on the second day of school, I was sick, so I must have done cubing for hours in front of the TV. My mom also yells at me when I do it in the car. So most people are annoyed, though they were impressed at first. So I will keep doing it on the bus or something, but IDK. Anyway, does anybody else have hybrid ideas?? I want to find a great combination, then get cubesmith stickers, and some lubix lube to make the cube a beast.


 
You're in elementary school, where kids easily get jealous.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, im in year 8 (8th grade? Well im 13) and i get bullied for cubing and i told a teacher today and she sorted it out but people think im an idiot for doing it but i at least have 1 freind who cubes, but no one else is interested i made a guide in my spare time and no one appreciated how long it took to hand write 20 a4 guides and threw them away so im wondering would there be any cubers who live in England near Manchester?


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2011)

Me and joey live in manchester.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 14, 2011)

Joey and I*


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey, no one here cubes really... why would you feel so lonely? Just cube and practice to get better. it's not like you need a friend along the way.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 14, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Me and joey live in manchester.


 Where abouts/what area?


----------



## cubinggirl123 (Jan 14, 2011)

hmm... thats weird everyone at my school thinks that's is cool to be a cuber. They are usually like "Wow'' and stuff like that...


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 14, 2011)

cubinggirl123 said:


> hmm... thats weird everyone at my school thinks that's is cool to be a cuber. They are usually like "Wow'' and stuff like that...


 
Same around here, or people don't reply at all. But I suppose everyone at a university is a nerd, even the arts and music students.


----------



## Owen (Jan 14, 2011)

We are alone. Except Eric and Ryan Reese. They're brothers.

Probably other exceptions.

I don't care.

Meh.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2011)

There are so many of us, yet so few ;-;

It's like anime fans with a decent powerlevel.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 14, 2011)

> Me and joey live in manchester.



Great company.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in a lot of honors classes and a lot of kids can do atleast part of the cube. It's best to try it out and check your responses. My Chem class finds my cubes really cool and a couple think that R U'x63 is fun for some reason. I don't get it but they understood the concept of cycling and just mess around. I'm teaching a kid on my swim team a beginners method. Do it in neutral places like the library that aren't too crowded. Don't try to get attention but see if you can get a group of interested kids. I'm trying to figure out of a club is worth it right now.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 14, 2011)

I've brought my cube to work meetings and solve before the rest of the clients arrive. When the meting starts, I simply lay my cube on the table in plain sight. 

I pity people who worry about what others might think of them for being who they are or doing the things they love.


----------



## marthaurion (Jan 14, 2011)

ppl show interest, but they're all too busy with college to learn...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

Owen said:


> We are alone. Except Eric and Ryan Reese. They're brothers.
> 
> Probably other exceptions.
> 
> ...


I eventually turned Eric into a cuber, took a while though


----------

